# vitamins etc - can this be harmful?



## robbie71 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi there men (and women) in white coats!

As discussed elsewhere, I have a combination of low sperm count, low motility and antibodies...

We will be going for a second round of ICSI again soon, but I am also trying my best to do my bit to have the best and healthiest sperm I can.

Many studies and advice I've read advocate various vitamins, minerals etc as helpful in this - in particular, plenty seem to swear by the Zita West / Marylin Glanville concoctions - the ingredients of which are...

Marylin Glenville

Beta-carotene 15mg
Vitamin A 696µg RE
Vitamin B1 20mg
Vitamin B2 20mg
Vitamin B3 20mg
Vitamin B5 20mg
Vitamin B6 20mg
Vitamin B12 20mcg
Vitamin C 200mg
Vitamin D 100iu
Vitamin E 300iu
Vitamin K 100µg
Calcium 20mg
Chromium 20mcg
Folic Acid 400mcg
Iron 5mg
L-arginine 1000mg
L-cartinine 100mg
L-taurine 100mg
Magnesium 20mg
Manganese 5mg
Selenium 100mcg
Zinc 30mg


Zita West

Vitamin B3 30mg
Vitamin B6 10mg
Vitamin C 600mg
Vitamin E 180iu  120mg 
L-Arginine 300mg
L-Carnitine 100mg
Taurine 100mg
Magnesium 150mg
Selenium 75ug
Zinc 15mg
Lysine 200mg
Lycopene 10mg
Coenzyme Q10 5mg
Korean Ginseng  210mg

However, these are both very expensive, so some adding up and a trip to my local Holland and Barrat now sees me taking...

Beta-carotene 9mg
Vitamin A 2400µg RE
Vitamin B1 80mg
Vitamin B2 80mg
Vitamin B6 80mg
Vitamin B12 80mcg
Vitamin C 750mg
Vitamin D 400iu
Vitamin E 350mg
Calcium 8mg
Chromium 25mcg
Folic Acid 400mcg
Iron 2mg
L-arginine 500mg
Magnesium 6mg
Manganese 2.6mg
Selenium 75mcg
Zinc 31mg
Coenzyme Q10 121mg
Korean Ginseng  1m


and at about 1/3 of the cost...


Now, my question is - are these things safe to take at these levels? Is is any worse that to get these amounts I am using 4 tablets per day? Is there anything else I should also be taking, and, finally what would your advice be on low dose prednisolone / corticosteroid? (I asked my GP and he said he didn;t know enough so is looking into it before prescribing)

Thanks!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Robbie,

Evidence for vitamin/mineral supplementation is not exactly robust but in terms of supplements so long as you aren't taking over the upper recomended limit per day then you should be fine. All the info you need on supplement levels etc.. can be found on the food standards agency eat well website http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/healthydiet/nutritionessentials/vitaminsandminerals/ At a glance though you are taking over the recommended amounts of Betacarotene, Vitamin A (retinol) and Zinc and you should re jig your tablets to reduce thse levels.

Evidence for the use of steroids is not conclusive either and they have extensive side effects so I would speak to your GP/clinic about this and weigh up the risks/benefits.

Hope this helps. All the best for ICSI treatment when it starts again 
Maz x


----------

